# SURREY | Linea | 28 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LINEA is a new condo and townhouse development 

by Rize 
currently under construction at 13318 104 Avenue, Surrey. The development is scheduled for completion in 2021. Sales for available units range in price from $879,900 to over $1,319,900. LINEA has a total of 236 units. Sizes range from 1437 to 1491 square feet. 







































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/linea5


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*---*

LINEA is a new condo and townhouse development 

by Rize 
currently under construction at 13318 104 Avenue, Surrey. The development is scheduled for completion in 2021. Sales for available units range in price from $879,900 to over $1,319,900. LINEA has a total of 236 units. Sizes range from 1437 to 1491 square feet. 







































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/linea5


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9297 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0791 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0782 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6378 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1
IMG_9189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

IMG_9196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9200 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

